# MLB Playoffs 2009



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's that time of year again when all of us baseball nuts in the Northeast are gearing up for the playoffs.

Anyone catch the tiebreaker game last night? What a game! I thought both teams had that won several times. And it even came on at a reasonable hour so I could watch the whole thing.

Given the lack of pennant races this year, this was a good game to reel fans who's teams were out of it back in.

I got no dog in this fight, my poor Mets were done by Memorial Day. Just looking forward to some exciting games.

My picks for the first round: Phils, Cards, Yanks, Sox


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree last nights game was one of the better games I've seen.

I am a die hard Yankees fan and my husband is a die hard Red Sox fan so the playoffs are always fun in our house!

I agree with your predictions except for the Sox. Although I know they played the Angels well during the regular season I think they haven't played great recently and I'm not sure they have what it takes to get past them in the first round. But I wouldn't be surprised if the stepped it up in the post season because they do that often!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't be fooled by the location, I'm no Sox fan either. They sputtered toward the end, but always seem to have the Angels number come playoff time.


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm still in mourning for the Tigers...no playoffs for me this year!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 7, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> I'm still in mourning for the Tigers...no playoffs for me this year!


Unfortunately they were competing with the Twins for the "Who's going to lose to the Yankees inthe first round" award...

Gotta think the Rockies have a better chance than they did back in 2007 when they swept their way to the WS.

My 1st round predictions:

Rockies, Cards, Angels, Yankees.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 7, 2009)

> Unfortunately they were competing with the Twins for the "Who's going to lose to the Yankees inthe first round" award...


The longer that game went and more pitchers used meant the more physically and emotionally exhausted the winner would be today for Game 1. Either would be at a real disadvantage today.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2009)

For the love of all things good I need the Cardinals and Rockies to play in Denver where I get tickets so I can watch the Cardinals beat them in some post season action!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 7, 2009)

csb said:


> For the love of all things good I need the Cardinals and Rockies to play in Denver where I get tickets so I can watch the Cardinals beat them in some post season action!


Dreamin' about Cards over Rox if it gets there. Rgular season: Rockies 6, Cardinals 1. We gotta take care of Philthadelphia first, though.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 7, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> I'm still in mourning for the Tigers...no playoffs for me this year!


I know, that game was killer though! It was like a chess match, managers shuffling around outfielders between innings &amp; I've never seen that many pitching substitutions! I think in one inning a bullpen Twin pitcher pitched only to 1 Tiger batter, got the K, and was pulled for next up. No i got zero horses in this race either. . .no ChiSox, no Tigers - F'n Twins about did the same [email protected] thing last year to the Sox.



FLBuff PE said:


> Dreamin' about Cards over Rox if it gets there. Rgular season: Rockies 6, Cardinals 1. *We gotta take care of Philthadelphia first*, though.


Good luck w/ that


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm hoping that Brad Lidge continues his suckage.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dreamin' about Cards over Rox if it gets there. Rgular season: Rockies 6, Cardinals 1.


That's what has me nervous...


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't had a team in the playoffs... since.... well.... mid-nineties? damn Pittsburgh... can't seem to hold a baseball team together...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Oct 7, 2009)

Yawn, I just can't seem to catch the "fever" that is MLB now that it seems they let almost everyone into the playoffs. I know, I know it keeps more teams "In It" but the season is 160 games long, do we really need all these playoff rounds? Soon the WS will be the World Series on Thanksgiving Day Classic.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 7, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Yawn, I just can't seem to catch the "fever" that is MLB now that it seems they let almost everyone into the playoffs.


Say what?! baseball's about the only pro sport where it comes down to the wire even over such a long season. Its still just the best of the East, Central, West division of both leagues, with a wildcard spot for each league to make playoffs easier (4 teams each league). Case in point, Tigers lead the AL central pretty much all season long only to be pimped out of the playoffs by the D-bag Twins (well, that &amp; some September skidding).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 7, 2009)

5-1 Philly. Ouch.


----------



## csb (Oct 7, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Say what?! baseball's about the only pro sport where it comes down to the wire even over such a long season. Its still just the best of the East, Central, West division of both leagues, with a wildcard spot for each league to make playoffs easier (4 teams each league). Case in point, Tigers lead the AL central pretty much all season long only to be pimped out of the playoffs by the D-bag Twins (well, that &amp; some September skidding).


I applaud this! I'm thinking the NBA is way more at fault for "post-season" play that actually seems to take 5-6 months. I don't think it's excessive at all.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 7, 2009)

^ NBA &amp; NHL - for them, its like the regular season means nothing; making their playoffs are practically like getting in the phone book - everyone is in.

I actually think MLB Round 1 should be best of 7 too. . .but i guess best of 5 keeps it exciting (and the Cubs from making it past round 1  ) - to part of D Kephart's point, i do think the Series is definitely pushing the envelope, weather-wise for the northern clubs. They probably could begin playoffs w/ one week remaining in Sept, rather than waiting till October.

[edit] and i applaud that kind of finish as well, even when on the losing end of it :bawling:


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2009)

sigh...while it's good to get guys on base, it means nothing if we can't get them home...


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 8, 2009)

csb said:


> sigh...while it's good to get guys on base, it means nothing if we can't get them home...


^That sounds a lot like a conversation I had with a girlfriend back in high school. :bananapowerslide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 8, 2009)

Beat me to the punch.

Cards-Dodgers was the closest game last night, just on too late to watch much of it here. They are doing a better job of start times though than in past years. MLB is finally listening.

I remember wanting to watch the Mets in '99 in the first round at Arizona and the game started at 11 PM Eastern.

I'm off to Maine for the weekend, if the weather doesn't pan out, at least I can watch the games in the room.

Sunday will be a free-for-all once we get back late afternoon between the Pats game at 4 and all the MLB going on.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 8, 2009)

Destiny....if you believe so....Yankess vs Dodgers in the World Series. Joe Torre against his Padawan, Joe Girardi.

The media would have a field day with this one....The Revenge of Joe Torre...East vs West...

It is the first time that I do not even follow the playoffs game by game. I was really glad when the Twins took the Tigers out(personal reasons...I did not dislike the Tigers. Actually was my favorite team a couple of years ago). But looks to me like a World Series between the Dodgers and the Yankees will produce a lot of $$$$$ for whoever has the TV rights. The former manager against his old team is an angle so easy to market.

Good luck to all your teams.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 8, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Destiny....if you believe so....Yankess vs Dodgers in the World Series. Joe Torre against his Padawan, Joe Girardi.
> But looks to me like a World Series between the Dodgers and the Yankees will produce a lot of $$$$$ for whoever has the TV rights. The former manager against his old team is an angle so easy to market.


Yeah, that series matchup would blow away the ratings from last year - Phillies &amp; Rays. . .seriously, who caresd? it was good to see Philly get the win certainly, but not much draw on a national scale



Dark Knight said:


> It is the first time that I do not even follow the playoffs game by game. I was really glad when the Twins took the Tigers out(personal reasons...I did not dislike the Tigers. Actually was my favorite team a couple of years ago).


I'm curious DK, you do not carry the same disdain for the Yankees? Ivan's latest roost is with the Rangers, you'd be hating the entire AL at the rate his career trades are going.


----------



## goodal (Oct 8, 2009)

csb said:


> sigh...while it's good to get guys on base, it means nothing if we can't get them home...


Carpenter didnt have it together and offense just wasnt there. makes for a disapointing start the the post season.

however...GO CARDS!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 8, 2009)

Bravo, Rockies, Bravo. 1 down, 10 to go.


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2009)

productivity in our office is down when the Rockies are playing afternoon games


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 8, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> I'm curious DK, you do not carry the same disdain for the Yankees? Ivan's latest roost is with the Rangers, you'd be hating the entire AL at the rate his career trades are going.


It is not like that EM. I do not hate the Tigers because Ivan. Actuallly I do not really hate the Tigers. When I said it is personal it is personal. There is somebody from Michigan, and it is not JR, that I do not like. I even enjoyed when Notre Dame won the game against MSU(the person bought the diploma there) and I really dislike Notre Dame.

Baseball is a business and I understand that so, for how many teams Ivan played or plays in the future is something I do not care. I still like the Astros and the Rangers.

About the Yankees, they have never been my favorites but I am not a Yankee hater. I am indiferent.

From all the teams in the playoffs, if I have to pick and choose the World Champion, I would pick the Cardinals. Their Spring Training Complex was across the street from the place I lived until last year and, yes, I am an Albert Pujols fan.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 8, 2009)

^ My bad DK, i just remember from the other baseball thread many moons ago you had written off the Tiges when they (stupidly) traded Pudge to the Yanks. I just thought it was still that. . . i am idioto :lamo: .

Yeah i feel same about the Yankees, don't hate them but sure in the hell don't love em either. If I had to pick the Series, I'd go Angels &amp; Dodgers, let the Yanks fail to produce yet again with that kind of payroll, give us a Cali series B)


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 9, 2009)

Merlin's beard! I shoulda known the jinx was on for the Tigers. . .

Sept 28 SI Cover:

The SI Cover jinx claims another hapless victim


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2009)

That 9th inning in LA was a wild one. Tough catch but Holliday shoulda caught it. Franklin just melted down afterward. Couldn't find the strike zone with a map.

Good job Angels! You put everyone in my office is a bad mood today.


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> It is not like that EM. I do not hate the Tigers because Ivan. Actuallly I do not really hate the Tigers. When I said it is personal it is personal. There is somebody from Michigan, and it is not JR, that I do not like. I even enjoyed when Notre Dame won the game against MSU(the person bought the diploma there) and I really dislike Notre Dame.
> Baseball is a business and I understand that so, for how many teams Ivan played or plays in the future is something I do not care. I still like the Astros and the Rangers.
> 
> About the Yankees, they have never been my favorites but I am not a Yankee hater. I am indiferent.
> ...



You lived in Jupiter?!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 9, 2009)

csb said:


> You lived in Jupiter?!


Used to. Near Roger Dean Stadium. Friday nights were my favorites(fireworks). Never went to a Spring Training game but did go to several minor league games. I do remember a game between the Cardinals and the Vero Beach Dodgers. A young player, from the Dodgers team, hit two homers, one to the LF and other to the RF, and the scouts went nuts making phone calls to their superiors. The player was Matt Kemp, who actually plays CF for the LA Dodgers(I think).


----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2009)

Way cool! Well, not the Dodgers part


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 9, 2009)

I am starting to think the Yankees are going to win it all. There are ways to win games and then there is the Yankee way to win games. Defiine Walk Off Home Run....Yankees.

A-Rod tied the game in the 9th with a 2 run HR also. When a team starts doing things like that...........hmmmmm


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 10, 2009)

Damn, I went to bed after the 8th inning. Looks like I missed a wild one.

The mrs. is pulling for the Sox to get swept. Not that she has any allegiance one way or the other. It's just that the train station she uses for work is the one that serves the stadium, and its a real flyball to Matt Holliday's groin getting on/off the train when it's a gameday.


----------



## csb (Oct 10, 2009)

Dang...I guess it's time to root for the Rockies...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 11, 2009)

csb said:


> Dang...I guess it's time to root for the Rockies...


Sorry Csb. I did not mean to jinx the Cardinals the other day.


----------



## benbo (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Sorry Csb. I did not mean to jinx the Cardinals the other day.


Are you the guy who gave the steroids to Manny before the last game? Or the "female hormone" or whatever it was.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 11, 2009)

We listened to the first 8 innings of the Sox-Angels in the car on the way home from Maine today. Managed to catch the 9th at home. I loved how that harmless 2 out hit in the ninth turned into a series winning rally. My boss was at the game today and I can't wait to needle him on Tuesday.

Then the Pats bent over and took it from the Denver Ugly Striped Socks and it evened things out a bit.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 11, 2009)

benbo said:


> Are you the guy who gave the steroids to Manny before the last game? Or the "female hormone" or whatever it was.


:bag: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, the AL is ready to go and the Dodgers are waiting for Phillies/Rockies to decide who wants to play them for the NL pennant. I am watching the game and looks like it is football weather in Colorado.

Philladelphia just took the lead in the top 4th(4-3) and looks like it is going to be a hitters night. At this rate we will playing the WS by November. Can you imagine how it is going to be in Minnesota when they play in their new open roof stadium? You have to be careful with what you ask for since you might get it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 13, 2009)

The Rockies put a good fight. I liked them.

The Dream WS, East vs West, Master vs Student, is closer now. Whoever has the TV rights has to be drooling thinking in all the $$$$$ it is going to generate if, and only if, that happens.

On the other hand a West Bound WS ( :angel: vs Dodgers) will not be good for the ratings.

Yankees vs Phillies???? uke: I would not be watching that one.

:angel: vs Phillies?  for TV


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 13, 2009)

I really don't care who wins the world series, but I'd prefer it not be the Yankee's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope the Yanks go on a run here. It's fun to watch the Boston fans at the office squirm.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, Houston Street gakked it up last night. We were all set to head back east to Philly, then with 2 outs we allowed the winning run to score. Then Tulo couldn't come thourgh in the clutch in the bottom of the ninth. Oh well. It was a great season by the Rockies, especially with the way we started. I hope Jim Tracy gets the NL Manager of the Year award for the turn-around he spurred.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2009)

^That game reminded me a lot of the way Sox-Angels Game 3 ended. Home team implodes with 2 outs in the 9th.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 13, 2009)

&lt;--- has a broken cell phone because of the last 4 outs recorded in the Rockies game...

I really need to start throwing softer things or maybe not throwing anything at all.


----------



## cement (Oct 14, 2009)

that was depressing.


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> or maybe not throwing anything at all.




Whoa, let's not get irrational here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> &lt;--- has a broken cell phone because of the last 4 outs recorded in the Rockies game...
> I really need to start throwing softer things or maybe not throwing anything at all.


I once threw my phone into a brick wall when it had really shitty service. I went to the Verizon (I would never get another phone plan with them) and sheepishly told them, "I dropped it, is it still under warranty?"

Naturally, they didn't buy that story.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 28, 2009)

bump back to the top

Game 1, world series tonite! it doesn't matter what's on tv tonite now, cuz no matter what, i got something watchable (hopefully)! Gotta pull for the NL this year - hell i guess i did last year. One of these years, we'll get an AL team in the fall classic i give a shit about.

anybody ever have Jet's Pizza? man that is some good pie! love their slogan too: Life is short. Eat better pizza.


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 29, 2009)

That game didn't look good right out of the gate for the Yankees. I knew this was going to be a tough series but I didn't expect them to give up home field advantage so quickly! The pressure is on for tonight.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2009)

The game really got away from them in the later innings. I think people are underestimating just how good Philly is. As a Mets fan, it kills me.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 29, 2009)

Chase Utley made CC his bitch - yeah i dont get the underestimating thing, esp among NL bretheren. Rockies? puhleeze - Dodgers? not this year


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

I am wondering if there is a way both teams can loose and no champion would be crowned this year. Both teams are not in My Favorites list.


----------



## goodal (Oct 29, 2009)

Im not a yankee hater, but i never pull for them to win. So im hoping for a repeat champ this year. Great game last night. shouldve been a shut out for lee, but at least he got a W.


----------

